# Dutch bulb fields



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

we are thinking of going to visit the bulb feilds next month ,can anyone tell me of a suitable site we have a daymond daybreak 10m and also whats the best time to go thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This one is nice and handy but contact them re the size of your RV. Think it should be ok but best check youself. If your a member of the Caravan Club think they are running a group tour to this site in April.
A good time to go is when they are having the flower parade, try a google on it for the dates in April.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> A good time to go is when they are having the flower parade, try a google on it for the dates in April.
> 
> peedee


The date is Saturday April 24th

see http://www.bloemencorso.info/index.asp?lan=en It used to pass quite close to the site I gave you.

peedee


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*dutch bulb fields*

thanks peedee but whats the name of the site


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Opps finger trouble its here http://www.koningshof.co.uk/

peedee


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*dutch bulb fields*

thanks peedee i was begining to think i new i shouldnt have had that last glass of red


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is my excuse  

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I shall probably be there on the 24th April but I'll be on a boat in Amsterdam celebrating my daughters birthday.

Note a week later (the 30th) its Queen's day and if you have never experienced it well worth staying around (for once in your life at least).


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*dutch bulb fields*

just read your wheelgotravelling very interesting and must be very encouraging to any one in the same predicament congratulations


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Stayed at Koningshof last year. Nice site with very friendly English speaking staff. You can get the bus to Leiden which is a lovely town and from their to Keukenhof Gardens which are beautiful. You can also get the train to Amsterdam from Leiden.
The bus the other way takes you to the coast or you can bike it.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hectares of tulip rows have never quite done it for me but Keukenhof Gardens has some more intimate spots


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Two years ago we stayed in Noordwijk in Camping de Carloton 
(GPS 52.270407,4.476027). We cycled to Keukenhof Gradens and it was great.


----------

